#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-14
<xocoloto> ola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-17
<charlesoto> hola
<charlesoto> esto es ubuntu
<charlesoto> tengo un proble quiero saber como se instala plugin compiz de ubuntu
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-14
<Renault-df> hola, soy nuevo en esto y quisera descargar ubuntu en mi win xp
<Renault-df> corriendo con centrino y hd de 80g
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-15
<rexter> hola a todos
<rexter> alguien de aqui habla español
<rexter> jaja
<IR> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-11
<victor31416> hola, alguien en spanish?
<victor31416> please, someone speaks spanish?
<victor31416> I'm going to eat. I connect later
<victor31416> hello, hola!!
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-16
<Zenzei> Hola Buenas tardes desde Mexicoalguien que me pueda ayudar?
